# Getting tamer!



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Have had the new probably female pigeon about two weeks now. We got her after we lost our beloved Phoebe. She was like a statue for two days, then started eating lots, then began wing slapping and biting. Yesterday, we had a breakthrough. While she was biting, I stroked her beak. She stuck her beak between my fingers and got an ecstatic look on her face. Today, she still wing slaps and bites but regularly perches on my finger, inside the cage of course, and repeatedly puts her beak happily between my fingers. She seems to be getting tamer each day. She is still in isolation before she will meet Fiona.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Glad to know she is getting tamer. I think she should meet Fiona now as all the vet check ups have been done and she seemed completely fine


----------



## Koomori (Mar 9, 2015)

That is pretty cute. I love their little beaks and their odd ways of showing affection but beak holding is pretty effective. I had known that corvids use beak holding for affection and then I caught a pair of mourning doves kissing and beak holding in my yard once and figured it's probably universal. 

I think it's great that your new pigey is responding so well to the handling and corrective redirection of her energy. Birds really are like children, you have to give them something to focus on or else they become destructive. This is particularly true of corvids. I wouldn't recommend getting a pet crow as readily as I would a pet pigeon. Compared to the crow or raven, pigeons are just easier to deal with and become very affectionate when tame. I'm sure your new girl will do great with Fiona, you'll have to let us know when you introduce them and what their behaviors are like. I'm really interested to know, actually. lol


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Still trying to think of just the right name for our squeaker, who now loves to sit on my hand, nibbles my nose and fingers and eats out of my hand. She at least we think it is a she has been quarantined for three weeks. We are considering various names, including Squeaker. She is a blue checkered semi feral with bars and a white spot on her head. Any suggestions? How did you name your birds? We had Phoebe, now gone, and have Fiona. We just haven't found the right name yet for the little pigeon.


----------



## Koomori (Mar 9, 2015)

How about Yuki? It was the first name I thought of when you mentioned the white spot on her head. The name translates to "snow" from Japanese. And despite my near constant griping about the winter, I still think of snow as this beautiful, delicate thing that just wafts down and lands on you.


----------

